# Laminating Aluminum/wood



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

What do you folks use as a bonding agent for gluing aluminum to wood?

I have some 1/8 aluminum plate and I am really liking the looks of the slingshots made by sandwiching aluminum plate between two pieces of wood.


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

g-flex epoxy keeping the aluminium rough and using a wire bush to wet abrade the epoxy in to the ally also don't clamp up to hard other wise the glue will squeeze out the sides and itwill not glue successfully
hope this helps


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

do the majority of your shaping before you glue, i drilled a few holes in one after the epoxy dried, but the heat built up while drilling just separated the bond.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Epoxy is the way to go. I've also had some really good results using an expanding PU glue.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

What is PU glue?? OK Poly U


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

the chunkapult man said:


> g-flex epoxy keeping the aluminium rough and using a wire bush to wet abrade the epoxy in to the ally also don't clamp up to hard other wise the glue will squeeze out the sides and itwill not glue successfully
> hope this helps


Thanks, Wow that stuff is expensive. I might drill some dimples in the Aluminum and try JB weld, or devcon plastic aluminum. I usually give my slingshots away to kids and friends, but I don't think I can afford to use the G flex and give them away!!!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

This is the glue I use a lot of. SikaBond - TechGrip PU glue. Reasonably cheap. Bit slow on the drying time @ 24 hours but it gets the job done.


----------



## Mikenjoylongshore (Jun 22, 2012)

Pu glue is polyurethane glue. Think gorilla glue. Not all epoxy glues are terribly expensive btw. For another option you may consider construction adhesive such as liquid nails. Stuff sucks to sand though.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I've tried several versions of epoxy, and most worked reasonably well. Least durable is the 5 minute version, one of the best was brownell's agraglas (the regular, not the thick) but plain ole devcon 30 minute worked just fine too. One trick is that aluminum oxidizes to a white powdery surface very quickly after cutting or sanding, and oxide doesn't hold no matter what you do, so shape it, drill some holes through the aluminum in the interior where they won't show, sand the burrs off the holes so the aluminum is nice and flat. then LAY OUT ALL YOUR STUFF, and right before you mix the epoxy, take a sheet of coarse sandpaper, (like 80 grit) and sand the aluminum briskly on both sides, then mix the epoxy, slather it on, stick the wood onto one side, flip over, slather some more on the other side stick the wood on, smear around to ensure good epoxy coverage, CENTER THE AL BETWEEN THE WOOD! wrap with some scrap bands and slide some toothpicks in the gap between the wood (same number on each side) so that they hold the aluminum centered between the elastic. then do the same for each fork end or the entire top if you haven't cut the outline out.

It is very difficult to clamp 3 pieces evenly enough to keep the aluminum piece from sliding very slowly to one side before the epoxy sets, but the toothpicks between the elastic and the sides of the aluminum will hold it centered, and there will be enough give in the rubber to let you whole toothpicks so you don't have to worry about the exact gap between the edge of the aluminum and the wood overhanging on each side.

Of course, YMMV


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks all, I think I saw some of the silkabond in lowes flooring dept.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks Jskeen..That sounds like a good plan


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh, BTW, The elastic clamping thing works good with epoxy and CA, But Not so Hot in my experience with PolyUrethane glues. PU glue reacts with water vapor in the air or wood, and foams as it hardens, That foaming will slowly push up against elastic and make the glue joints open up. I always use solid metal screw type clamps with PU glue as vs spring clamps or elastic..


----------



## Mikenjoylongshore (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh and fwiw, in the painting world we acid etch aluminum to increase adhesion for coatings. Diluted muriatic acid works well (something in the range of 5 parts water to one part acid). For those who might not know, muriatic acid is pre-diluted hydrochloric acid usually sold in pool stores and home improvement stores.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks again fellows, I do appreciate the tips!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow red rubber, you got tha hook up!! Nice info here guys.


----------

